# Initiate or not ???



## rome2012 (Sep 10, 2010)

I hope you men can give me some insight....

We are divorced, but still living together with our 2 kids....

He said he loves me and want's to see what the next few weeks/months bring (possibly reconcile ???)

When he said that 2 months ago I was so happy....but my jealousy and mistrust didn't make it easy for him....

I made snide remarks and accused him of other women....and I still don't trust him.....but after I offended him once more last Saturday while he was talking to his brother on the phone I knew I had to stop it....

Otherwise we're getting along really well....talk, laugh, sometimes we're even flirty.....

Now I believe that he's not 100% invested in a reconciliation yet.....

We don't kiss, we don't hold hands, we don't cuddle, we don't say I love you....

Now I don't know if he's just waiting for me to initiate these things or if he's just not ready yet.....???

He said (2 months ago) that he understands if I don't want to have sex with me since he divorced me...so most of the time I have to initiate.....

What do you think....is he waiting or not ready for the kissing-I love you stuff ?!?!?!


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm sorry, but I feel that maybe for the two of you to reconcile... you have to separate completely.... being that close and that near is only driving both of you insane, you can not get any real perspective on a future if you're both under each other reliving your past hurts... live in two separate locations, drive separate vehicles, find your hobbies, find yourself, and desire each other with absence...

let each other go in hopes of finding your true selves... otherwise the two of you can't reconcile an old relationship if you're still in it...


----------

